# [OFF] il est chouette ce forum !

## TTK

Salut

Voila, tout est dans le titre. Il est super bien tenu ce forum ! Les modos interviennent quand il faut (cf. [INSTALLATION] Je renonce à gentoo), les gens sont polis, ils évitent la SMSlangue, de nombreux threads finissent en [résolu], la plupart des posteurs de questions viennent lire les réponses, et fournissent les compléments d'info demandés ...

Bref, rien que pour ce forum ça vaut le coup de choisir gentoo.

Tshaw

----------

## mitch

je suis tout a fait d'accord avec toi.

Déja pour un Noob, Une Gentoo c'est pas toujours facile mais ce forum aide beaucoup.

De toutes les Distrib que j'ai fait, c'est la communauté la plus sympa que je connaisse

Longue vie a Gentoo et à sa Communauté Solide et Acceuillante  :Cool: 

----------

## penguin_totof

[troll]

c'est l'avantage de gentoo sur debian

[/troll]

c'est vrai que la communautée est tres sympathique, prete a aider un utilisateur en detresse (cf enlight...)

faudrai faire des autocollants "les gentooistes sont sympas", apres "les routiers sont sympas"...

ok, ok, c'est par ou la porte?

-------------------------------------->[] :Razz: 

----------

## anigel

 *penguin_totof wrote:*   

> [troll]
> 
> c'est l'avantage de gentoo sur debian
> 
> [/troll]

 

Je ne crois pas que ce soit troller que de dire ce qui est... Car il est effectivement reconnu par tous ceux qui ont eu affaire aux deux communautés : la réaction Debian primaire c'est : "RTFM". La réaction Gentoo primaire, c'est de fermer sa gueule plutôt que de râler, ou bien d'aider, tout simplement.

Je préfère la seconde approche ^^.

PS : Il se trouvera problablement un fan Debian pour me contredire et préciser qu'il ne faut pas généraliser. Certes, mais ça reste un comportement banal, hélas.

/mode vrai troll

Bref, Debian, c'est bien quand tu maîtrise déjà tout. Si tu n'as pas besoin de la communauté, alors tu peux compter dessus, sans aucune réserve.

/mode vrai troll off

----------

## kernelsensei

Je suis aussi pour dire que le forum gentoo est une des forces de la distribution gentoo ! (avec sa belle doc).

Et effectivement, j'ai été sous debian un certain temps (j'y suis toujours au boulot), et la communauté c'est pas vraiment ca ...

Depuis tout le temps ou je zone sur ce forum, je n'ai encore jamais vu de RTFM ... (ou alors peut etre 1, car la personne en face etait un VRAI boulet, .. mais bon, ca reste la grosse exception ...)

Ce qui me touche beaucoup aussi sur ce forum, c'est qu'on vit presque sans moderateurs (enfin, maintenant ils sont un peu plus presents depuis le post de zdra qui les prenait pour morts ..), et ca montre clairement qu'une communauté bien structurée, suivant des règles établies par cette communauté elle meme, peut tout a fait fonctionner sans la présence d'une personne representant l'autorité, la communauté gère elle meme les petits problèmes de tous les jours ... ce qui limite le travail des modos a celui d'une femme de menage (split, virer les spams, sticky, annonce, lock aussi des fois ...).

@Modos : Maiiss si, on vous aime quand meme !!  :Laughing: 

Franchement ca fait plaisir de faire parti d'une communauté comme celle ci (bonne entente, deconnage, petits trolls juste pour taquiner, ...)

----------

## falconn

je me joins aux autres... c'est un forum bien sympathique, et pour étendre un peu le tout, c'est la communauté gentoo dans son ensemble que je trouve formidable  :Wink: 

Longue vie à gentoo  :Razz: 

----------

## TGL

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> Ce qui me touche beaucoup aussi sur ce forum, c'est qu'on vit presque sans moderateurs (enfin, maintenant ils sont un peu plus presents depuis le post de zdra qui les prenait pour morts ..), et ca montre clairement qu'une communauté bien structurée, suivant des règles établies par cette communauté elle meme, peut tout a fait fonctionner sans la présence d'une personne representant l'autorité, la communauté gère elle meme les petits problèmes de tous les jours ... ce qui limite le travail des modos a celui d'une femme de menage (split, virer les spams, sticky, annonce, lock aussi des fois ...).

 

Je suis bien d'accord avec toi. En fait, quand j'ai accepté de devenir modéro, c'est bien parceque déjà à l'époque je savais qu'il n'y aurait pas souvent à faire la police. C'est encore plus vrai maintenant, et c'est vraiment super. D'ailleurs tu remarqueras que si je suis plus présent ces dernières semaines que ces derniers mois, je ne fais pas pour autant tellement plus d'actes de modérations, c'est plus comme un utilisateur parmis tant d'autres que j'interviens...

 *Quote:*   

> @Modos : Maiiss si, on vous aime quand meme !! 

 

J'espère bien, c'est réciproque. Allez, on se fait tous une grosse pause bisous  :Razz: 

----------

## sireyessire

Hou là, ça sent le mode auto-satisfaction = on par ici  :Very Happy: 

Mais oui on l'aime bien cette distrib pas vrai  :Wink: 

[edit]  :Embarassed:   et les modos aussi hein....  :Very Happy: 

----------

## rg421

 *Quote:*   

> J'espère bien, c'est réciproque. Allez, on se fait tous une grosse pause bisous

 

Euh...  :Shocked:  Non, sans façon, on n'a pas formaté les disquettes ensemble; un peu de retenu, je vous prie.

De toute façon, je ne cause pas aux vilains qui utilisent Rox et sawfish, il est bien connu, sur ce forum, que seul fvwm est digne d'un quelconque intéret.  :Wink: 

 :Rolling Eyes:  ça y est, je suis radié.

OK, je  :Arrow: 

-- 

Renaud

----------

## bosozoku

Bon bon tout est dit j'ai l'impression ! 

Oué c'est vraiment cool cette communautée, c'est d'ailleurs une des principales raisons (avec la doc très bien faite) qui me font rester sur gentoo  :Smile:  (<troll>sans oublier que c'est la meilleures distribution !! </troll>)

Ca fait plaisir ce genre de post (je pense au premier) car on se sent tous un peu concerné, meme si on n'est pas dev il suffit d'aider les autres comme on peut. Ce n'est jamais à sens unique. Faut pas non plus multiplier ce genre de topic mais un de temps en temps c'est cool héhé.

----------

## Neuromancien

 *Quote:*   

> Je ne crois pas que ce soit troller que de dire ce qui est... Car il est effectivement reconnu par tous ceux qui ont eu affaire aux deux communautés : la réaction Debian primaire c'est : "RTFM". La réaction Gentoo primaire, c'est de fermer sa gueule plutôt que de râler, ou bien d'aider, tout simplement. 

 

Je suis stupéfait de lire ça. La communauté Debian est très conviviale et accueillante, même pour les débutants. Ces préjugés sont stupides. :Sad: 

----------

## kopp

Bon c'est un peu l'asinus asinum fricat-attitude ici (Attention au copyright de Lorie ... Comment ça, quelle porte ?)

Mais comme dit bosozoku, un petit peu de temps en temps ça fait pas de mal.

C'est clair qu'ici il y a une très bonne ambiance, des gens qui s'aident, qui aiment aider et tout... 

Puis y a aussi tous nos petits trolls fvwm vs fluxbox et autres dans le genre, qui mettent de l'ambiance...

Bref on s'amuse bien, et on trouve souvent des réponses à nos questions

Vive nous quoi!

ego++  :Wink: 

----------

## anigel

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Je ne crois pas que ce soit troller que de dire ce qui est... Car il est effectivement reconnu par tous ceux qui ont eu affaire aux deux communautés : la réaction Debian primaire c'est : "RTFM". La réaction Gentoo primaire, c'est de fermer sa gueule plutôt que de râler, ou bien d'aider, tout simplement.  
> 
> Je suis stupéfait de lire ça. La communauté Debian est très conviviale et accueillante, même pour les débutants. Ces préjugés sont stupides.

 

Bizarre ta réaction... Je m'attendais bien à ce que quelqu'un vienne me contredire, mais que ce soit toi, j'avoue que ça me fait plutôt rigoler  :Wink: 

Allez, sans rancune, comme ça nous sommes 2 à avoir des préjugés stupides  :Laughing:  !

----------

## Dais

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *Neuromancien wrote:*    *Quote:*   Je ne crois pas que ce soit troller que de dire ce qui est... Car il est effectivement reconnu par tous ceux qui ont eu affaire aux deux communautés : la réaction Debian primaire c'est : "RTFM". La réaction Gentoo primaire, c'est de fermer sa gueule plutôt que de râler, ou bien d'aider, tout simplement.  
> 
> Je suis stupéfait de lire ça. La communauté Debian est très conviviale et accueillante, même pour les débutants. Ces préjugés sont stupides. 
> 
> Bizarre ta réaction... Je m'attendais bien à ce que quelqu'un vienne me contredire, mais que ce soit toi, j'avoue que ça me fait plutôt rigoler 
> ...

 

[mode Brice]

CASSÉ !!

[/mode Brice]

Non sérieux, +100 !!  :Laughing: 

Et vive la communauté gentoo ^^

Et puis pour je ne sais plus qui, qui disait que c'était un topic d'auto-satisfaction, bah .. ouais regarde le topic de Neuromancien, le topic d'auto-chialage-sans-raison-ou-troll-su-tu-préfères.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kernelsensei

bah, on a bien le droit d'etre auto satisfait de temps en temps non ?  :Very Happy: 

qui a dit narcissique ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## Enlight

 *Quote:*   

> bah, on a bien le droit d'etre auto satisfait de temps en temps non ? Very Happy
> 
> qui a dit narcissique ? Laughing

 

Mais tu peux ,tu peux, et pas mal d'autres ici!!!! Allez, une p'tite larme pour l'accasion  :Wink: 

Bah oui qu'elle est bien c'te communauté, j'les suivrais même sous heu... [exemple_à_la_con] win 3.1!!! [/exemple_à_la_con]

----------

## pititjo

 *Quote:*   

> [exemple_à_la_con] win 3.1!!! [/exemple_à_la_con]

 

Ouf, j'ai cru qu'il allait dire win 98 ou win me...

Là j'aurais pas supporté  :Laughing: 

EDIT : J'ai oublié de dire qu'on était beau  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## yuk159

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *Neuromancien wrote:*    *Quote:*   Je ne crois pas que ce soit troller que de dire ce qui est... Car il est effectivement reconnu par tous ceux qui ont eu affaire aux deux communautés : la réaction Debian primaire c'est : "RTFM". La réaction Gentoo primaire, c'est de fermer sa gueule plutôt que de râler, ou bien d'aider, tout simplement.  
> 
> Je suis stupéfait de lire ça. La communauté Debian est très conviviale et accueillante, même pour les débutants. Ces préjugés sont stupides. 
> 
> Bizarre ta réaction... Je m'attendais bien à ce que quelqu'un vienne me contredire, mais que ce soit toi, j'avoue que ça me fait plutôt rigoler 
> ...

 

Et paf   :Laughing: 

----------

## dyurne

OFF :

neuromancien encore parmis nous ? mais que fais tu ici, sur le forum de gentoo, la distribution la plus nulle que tu es connue ?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-298086.html

http://lea-linux.org/pho/read/19/176732#debut

http://lea-linux.org/pho/read/19/161543

http://lea-linux.org/pho/read/19/161535

à défaut d'avoir un bon gout pour les distributions linux, tu te rattrapes en littérature comme le prouve ton pseudo.

----------

## kernelsensei

ces posts sur lea-linux datent pas mal non ? ou bien c'est un bug ?

----------

## sireyessire

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> ces posts sur lea-linux datent pas mal non ? ou bien c'est un bug ?

 

je sais pas mais en tout cas c'est très drôle:

 *Quote:*   

> Re: install gentoo
> 
> Auteur: Neuromancien (---.cust.tele2.fr)
> 
> Date: le 20 février 2005 à 16:07
> ...

 

quelques heures après c'est le drame...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

[edit] C'est clair que des fois tu es vraiment trop drôle Neuromancien, dans le genre je sais pas ce que je veux mais je suis sûr de le vouloir et vous me faites chier à pas me le donner assez vite, tu es champion.

----------

## Celeborn

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Je tourne sous Gentoo depuis plusieurs moins et je suis très satisfait.  
> 
> quelques heures après c'est le drame...      
> ...

 

mais non, t'as pas compris, en fait il avait tapé un peu trop vite, et le "in" de "insatisfait" s'est décalé dans le "moins".... ce qu'il fallait lire était donc  *Quote:*   

> Je tourne sous Gentoo depuis plusieurs mois et je suis très insatisfait. 

 

 :Laughing:   :Wink: 

[edit] moi aussi j'ai oublié de dire que vive gentoo et les membres de cette ô combien miraculeuse généreuse enthousiaste fabuleuse exceptionnelle communauté ! (voilà, comme ça je reviens un peu dans le sujet... paske ça se fait pas de sortir d'un troll de réjouissance comme ça !   :Mr. Green:  )

----------

## Marsu

puisque l'heure est à se faire mousser ... j'avoue que c'est le forum qui m'a le plus convaincu de gentoo plutot que debian (à la base, j'étais parti pour une debian, mais j'ai jamais reussi à trouver personne pour m'aider alors je m'en suis détourné. Paradoxalement, maintenant que j'ai fait une installation de gentoo, je suis capable d'installer debian, mais on en reste toujours à ses premiers amours : GENTOO (love ...) )

Bon ben sinon, je remercie tout ceux qui ont répondu à mes nombreuses questions, et félicite toute la communauté

----------

## CryoGen

J'ai adorée Gentoo pour

+la doc (je l'aime ^^)

+la communauté reactive (d'ailleur j'ai meme pas le temps d'ouvrir un sujet pour mon probleme que je trouvel a reponse deja toute prete ^^)

+portage (yessssssssssssss)

depuis je reste sous linux ^^ avant je retournai tj sous windows car quelque chose n'allait pas  :Sad: 

[mode huile sur le feu]

Quand j'avais voulu tester debian en 98, cette distrib etait considéré comme LA reference... elle a jamais voulu s'installer chez moi... Depuis je considere que Debian n'a jamais et ne sera jamais une distrib valable  :Very Happy: 

[/mode huile sur le feu]

----------

## kernelsensei

et en plus, debian c'est tout sauf standart hein ...

*jette encore un peu d'huile sur le feu*

----------

## Enlight

Ah c'est à dire?

----------

## kernelsensei

ben quand apres une install de base, tu te retrouves avec des points de montage genre /cdrom0 /cdrom1 /floppy et je ne sais pour quelle raison avec un /initrd, ben la LSB elle en prend un coup dans la gueule !!

----------

## Dais

Bah, on n'est pas tous des intégristes, alors que la communauté debian tend à faire croire ça ..

Bon, là je pense que je ferais mieux de courir TRÈS vite !!

..

 :Arrow:   :Arrow:   :Arrow:   :Arrow:   :Arrow:   :Arrow:   :Arrow:   :Arrow:   :Arrow: 

----------

## bosozoku

 *dyurne wrote:*   

> OFF :
> 
> neuromancien encore parmis nous ? mais que fais tu ici, sur le forum de gentoo, la distribution la plus nulle que tu es connue ?
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-298086.html
> ...

 

J'allais dire de laisser tranquille Neuromancien mais après lecture de ces threads j'ai changé d'avis.

Je comprend pas, j'ai jamais eu de bug sur gentoo. J'ai l'impression, Neuromancien que des que tu te retrouves dans une impasse suite à une erreur de ta part, tu dis que c'est un bug (je pense a coldplug, ta carte reseau etc...).

Franchement si t'aime pas gentoo, bah l'utilise pas ! J'aime pas du tout Debian, est ce que je suis la à crier sur tous les forums que Debian c'est de la merde parce que elle respecte pas les standard comme l'a fait remarquer sensei ou bien parce que je trouve que c'est un peu trop fouilli ou bien encore parce que à l'epoque ou je l'utilisais j'avais moins de connaissances qu'aujourd'hui ? Non bah alors essaie de te calmer un peu, on dirait un gros gamin qui attend qu'on lui dise qu'il a raison et qu'on lui donne des bonbons...

----------

## TGL

 *Quote:*   

> Depuis je considere que Debian n'a jamais et ne sera jamais une distrib valable 

 

Bon, y'aurait moyen qu'on se congratule tranquillement entre nous sans cracher sur Debian au passage ? Même avec des smileys de ci de là, je commence à trouver ça malsain en plus d'être hors-sujet. 

Rappelons quand même pour ceux qui n'auraient pas tilté que la communauté Debian est probablement ce qui existe de plus proche de notre propre communauté ; proche dans ses objectifs, proche dans son fonctionnement, et proche dans son attachement à fournir au plus grand nombre un système d'exploitation libre et de qualité. Il existe certes quelques différences entre Debian et Gentoo qui font qu'on peut préferer l'une ou l'autre, mais c'est si peu par rapport à ce qu'elles partagent... Sincèrement, je ne vois pas comment on pourrait rejeter l'une en bloc et prétendre quand même apprécier l'autre.

----------

## kernelsensei

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> on dirait un gros gamin qui attend qu'on lui dise qu'il a raison et qu'on lui donne des bonbons...

 

Ohh un marchand de glace qui passe dans la rue ... *dlingueling dliguelong .....*

----------

## yuk159

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Sincèrement, je ne vois pas comment on pourrait rejeter l'une en bloc et prétendre quand même apprécier l'autre.

 

+1 pour le meilleur modo de tout l'univers  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## bosozoku

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> +1 pour le meilleur modo de tout l'univers 

 

<sifflotant>Ya de la lèche dans l'air</sifflotant>

----------

## yuk159

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

>  *yuk159 wrote:*   
> 
> +1 pour le meilleur modo de tout l'univers  
> 
> <sifflotant>Ya de la lèche dans l'air</sifflotant>

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *TGL wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bon, y'aurait moyen qu'on se congratule tranquillement entre nous sans cracher sur Debian au passage ? Même avec des smileys de ci de là, je commence à trouver ça malsain en plus d'être hors-sujet. ...
> 
> Sincèrement, je ne vois pas comment on pourrait rejeter l'une en bloc et prétendre quand même apprécier l'autre.

 

+1

----------

## kopp

N'empèche, quand on dit (c'est pas moi qui le dit, mais je suis d'accord avec l'idée) qu'on a presque pas besoin de modo,  

et bien là, on voit un exemple d'un cas où la sagesse du modo vient calmer notre temperament trollesque...

C'est clair que se faire des compliments à nous même ça passe, mais bon les pauvres qui aiment Debian ne meritent pas tant de mépris.. j'ai des potes qui sont uniquement sous Debian, ils sont cools quand même!

Vive TGL

(dis dis, j'pourrais avoir un bonbon?  :Wink: )

----------

## pititjo

 *Quote:*   

>  ils sont cools quand même! 

 

Il était bien caché celui la...

Stop il a dit le modo  :Mr. Green:  :Wink: 

----------

## ttgeub

Comme y dirait sur linuxfr, debian ca pue c'est pas libre ...

quoi ???  comment  ca je dois sortir  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   ???

----------

## DuF

Moi j'aime bien debian mais je préfère gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## Neuromancien

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> J'allais dire de laisser tranquille Neuromancien mais après lecture de ces threads j'ai changé d'avis.
> 
> Je comprend pas, j'ai jamais eu de bug sur gentoo. J'ai l'impression, Neuromancien que des que tu te retrouves dans une impasse suite à une erreur de ta part, tu dis que c'est un bug (je pense a coldplug, ta carte reseau etc...).
> 
> 

 

Les problèmes avec le bootstrap et les erreurs de compilation ne sont pas des bugs ? Ma carte réseau et ma carte son ont été changées sans que je le sache, lorsque ma carte mère a été remplacée. Difficile de se retrouver dans ce cas !

----------

## bosozoku

Bien sur qu'il ya des bugs - comme partout - mais ils sont très vite corrigés grace aux developpeurs et grace aussi à la communautée très active justement. N'hésite pas à chercher sur le bugzilla !

Tu trouveras surement des réponses à tes "bugs" bien avant celle des membres de ce forum (mais faut se donner la peine de chercher).

Pour ta carte son et ta carte reseau ça ne t'excuse pas car c'est pas vraiment très dur de faire un lspci.

----------

## Neuromancien

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Moi j'aime bien debian mais je préfère gentoo 

 

Gentoo a l'avantage de proposer des paquetages à jour, contrairement à Debian. Et je trouve Gentoo plus instructive que Debian.

----------

## bosozoku

Reviendrais tu sur tes propos ?  :Razz: 

----------

## Darkael

Je me demande en fait s'il y a pas 2 personnes différentes sous le compte de Neuromancien?

Il dit des choses totalement différentes d'un post à l'autre... Ou alors c'est un cas de schizophrénie? (Linux l'aurait rendu fou?)

----------

## anigel

 *TGL wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Depuis je considere que Debian n'a jamais et ne sera jamais une distrib valable  
> 
> Bon, y'aurait moyen qu'on se congratule tranquillement entre nous sans cracher sur Debian au passage ? Même avec des smileys de ci de là, je commence à trouver ça malsain en plus d'être hors-sujet. 
> 
> Rappelons quand même pour ceux qui n'auraient pas tilté que la communauté Debian est probablement ce qui existe de plus proche de notre propre communauté ; proche dans ses objectifs, proche dans son fonctionnement, et proche dans son attachement à fournir au plus grand nombre un système d'exploitation libre et de qualité. Il existe certes quelques différences entre Debian et Gentoo qui font qu'on peut préferer l'une ou l'autre, mais c'est si peu par rapport à ce qu'elles partagent... Sincèrement, je ne vois pas comment on pourrait rejeter l'une en bloc et prétendre quand même apprécier l'autre.

 

Salut TGL,

Contrairement à la majorité, je ne te rejoins pas sur ces points-là. Si je suis entièrement d'accord sur le fait qu'on peut critiquer Debian de manière constructive sans cracher dessus, je ne suis pas d'accord lorsque tu dis que la communauté Debian est "ce qui existe de plus proche de" la nôtre, "proche dans ses objectifs, proche dans son fonctionnement, et proche dans son attachement à fournir au plus grand nombre un système d'exploitation libre et de qualité".

Je veux bien admettre que sur le plan théorique, les deux projets se valent... Mais dans la pratique, il n'y a aucune comparaison possible. Et je ne critique pas en l'air, je suis moi-même utilisateur Debian au quotidien depuis un bon moment, en plus de l'avoir "pratiquée" depuis une dizaine d'années. A cette époque-là, tu t'en rappeles peut-être, apt-get, on n'imaginait même pas que ça pourrait exister un jour, on jouait du alien et du dpkg en priant pour que ni l'un ni l'autre ne bug, et le magazine Dream (aujourd'hui connu sous le nom de Login) distribuait alors la Debian 1.3.1 sur CD. Voilà pour la séquence émotion...

Depuis, il faut reconnaitre qu'hormis la méthode de récupération des paquets (apt-get), bien peu de choses ont changé... La distrib est "vieille", le mode de développement suffisamment lourd et lent pour avoir justifié la création d'autres distributions munies de paquets raisonnablement récents (Ubuntu). Bref : Debian ne s'adapte que difficilement au monde actuel et à l'engouement que Linux a suscité ces dernières années.

Pourquoi est-ce que je l'utilise encore ? Parceque je n'ai pas envie de ré-installer mes serveurs et les services associés. Mais je vais être obligé de le faire quand même, la nouvelle version se faisant attendre, j'ajoute des sources de paquets à tour de bras pour pallier aux lenteurs de cette distrib... Ce qui n'est pas viable à long terme dans un cadre professionnel, tu en conviendras !

Un gros gros problème que ces lenteurs d'ailleurs... Pour rester "stable", alors il faut accepter de travailler avec des outils de 3 ans d'âge. Sinon on passe en version intermédiaire (testing), non couverte par des garanties de test convenables. Mais mais mais... pour avoir un système utilisable au quotidien, faut-il alors faire une croix sur la sécurité ? Apparemment oui. Dommage, c'est là-dessus que Debian base sa réputation de sérieux...

Mais Debian n'est pas la seule à commettre cet "abus de langage" : OpenBSD fait pareil; on peut lire sur leur site : "Free, Functional & Secure since 1995". Comprendre : si vous n'ajoutez rien au système de base, le système est sécurisé depuis 1995. Super, sauf que OpenBSD, si on n'ajoute rien au système de base, ça ne sert justement à rien. Ce qui nous fait donc un système sécurisé et sans aucun intérêt.

Enfin, dernier point rébarbatif, l'intégrisme forcené de Debian à n'intégrer aucun logiciel non-libre oblige l'utilisateur à des manipulations pénibles pour avoir accès aux outils courants. Une solution simple comme l'installation d'une branche spécifique aurait pu résoudre le problème... Mais celle-ci reste bien pauvre...

Heureusement, Ubuntu a bien compris tout ça, et est en passe de nous livrer un système Debian, avec les avantages, SANS les inconvénients. Merci à tous cependant, aussi bien les intégristes Debian que les réalistes de chez Ubuntu. Les uns sans les autres ne sont rien. Mais heureusement, Gentoo reste suffisamment éloigné du système Debian pour que notre système ne tourne pas par défaut sur un KDE antédiluvien... sinon, m'est d'avis que notre base d'utilisateurs  baisserait à vue d'oeil.

Non, à mon sens la communauté la plus proche de la notre reste la communauté FreeBSD. Système fiable avec des paquets récents, couverts par un minimum de sécurité. FreeBSD ne fait pas de la sécurité son cheval de bataille sur des arguments mensongers, mais y prête attention quand même. Bref, un système utilisable au quotidien, honnête vis-à-vis de l'utilisateur, un peu comme Gentoo. Du reste, portage n'est-il pas inspiré du système de ports de FreeBSD ? Si, justement.

FreeBSD, comme Gentoo, a bien compris que le libre, c'est bien, mais que le monde entier n'est pas libre. Et donc, prévoit de pouvoir intégrer des outils closed-source dans son système de paquetages. Ce qui en fait un système homogène auquel il n'est pas besoin d'administrer de "patchs" pour pouvoir en tirer quoi que ce soit.

Ca me rappele une réflexion que j'avais faite à un collègue, et qui m'avait valu quelques quolibets bien sentis... "Nous sommes tous les héritiers de Windows". Je m'explique : on raille aujourd'hui Windows (et à juste titre les 3/4 du temps)... Mais il faut quand même rester conscients que c'est le DOS et Windows, qui ont fait entrer l'ordinateur dans les chaumières... Et que sans eux, peut-être aujourd'hui n'aurions-nous toujours que des terminaux passifs, que le libre n'aurait pas le visage qu'on lui connait. De là à remercier Microsoft d'avoir (bien involontairement) contribué au développement du monde libre...

Comme quoi, tout n'est pas tout blanc, tout n'est pas tout noir. Ignorer le monde propriétaire sous prétexte de pratiquer une philosophie libre intégriste n'est pas souhaitable. Heureusement, ça reste marginal, y compris chez Debian. Si la distrib n'inclue pas les outils style mplayer, le premier travail de tout utilisateur Debian consiste à rajouter une source pour aller le chercher  :Laughing:  .

Voilà, je me rends compte que j'ai fait bien plus long que je n'aurais dû. Mais quand je commence...

Amicalement,

PS : @ TTK : désolé de squatter ton post. Et merci pour tes encouragements  :Smile:  !

----------

## Trevoke

Haha, j'ai vu ce thread et je me suis dit "tiens, [masturbation de groupe=on]" et apparemment j'avais raison  :Laughing: 

Y a trop de choses sur lesquelles je veux commenter la meme si c'est juste pour deconner un coup ('scusez hein, j'ai passe 2 jours cloue au lit, pas pour les bonnes raisons, faut que je me rattrape)..

Donc d'abord, a kernel_sensei: le RTFM c'est pas moi qui l'ai dit non? non? J'aurais du en tout cas.. J'aime bien lacher une bonne grosse tasse de mechancete sur la tete des impies.

@ TGL : mais ca veut dire quoi TGL en fait?

 *rg421 wrote:*   

> on n'a pas formaté les disquettes ensemble

  :Laughing: 

J'ai bien aime celle-la .. Je te la choure, meme si, tristement, je risque de ne pouvoir jamais la ressortir autre part qu'ici... haha  :Smile: 

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> C'est clair que des fois tu es vraiment trop drôle Neuromancien, dans le genre je sais pas ce que je veux mais je suis sûr de le vouloir et vous me faites chier à pas me le donner assez vite, tu es champion.

 

J'aurais pas mieux dit!

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Bon, y'aurait moyen qu'on se congratule tranquillement entre nous sans cracher sur Debian au passage ? Même avec des smileys de ci de là, je commence à trouver ça malsain en plus d'être hors-sujet.

 

Je suis bien d'accord. Debian, tout d'abord, c'est _stable_. Quelqu'un avait demande sur OTW quelle distrib' il fallait prendre pour un serveur et je lui ai dit un truc du genre... (je passe tous les exemples sauf gentoo et debian) "Tu prends Gentoo si tu veux pouvoir dire << et la tu vois j'ai installe ce programme et l'auteur il commence a l'ecrire demain... >> -- et tu prends Debian si tu veux pouvoir dire << Tu vois cette machine? Elle a un uptime de 6 ans. >>"

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> Ma carte réseau et ma carte son ont été changées sans que je le sache, lorsque ma carte mère a été remplacée.

 

*s'etouffe* Appelez le SAMU... kernel.. sireyessire.. *rale de la mort*

----------

## kernelsensei

@anigel : sniff, c'est beau ! ...

----------

## bosozoku

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> @anigel : sniff, c'est beau ! ...

 

+1 !

J'attend avec impatience la réplique de TGL héhé

----------

## TGL

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Contrairement à la majorité, je ne te rejoins pas sur ces points-là. Si je suis entièrement d'accord sur le fait qu'on peut critiquer Debian de manière constructive sans cracher dessus, je ne suis pas d'accord lorsque tu dis que la communauté Debian est "ce qui existe de plus proche de" la nôtre

 

Globalement, je suis assez d'accord avec ton post, et les différences que tu soulignes sont parfaitement véridiques. Et donc oui, le superlatif que j'ai employé est clairement un abus de langage dans la mesure où il y a effectivement dans le domaine des distribs Linux ou BSD des communautés plus proches encore de la nôtre. Mais par contre je maintiens mon :  *Quote:*   

> proche dans ses objectifs, proche dans son fonctionnement, et proche dans son attachement à fournir au plus grand nombre un système d'exploitation libre et de qualité

  S'il y a des différences, elles restent minimes dans l'absolu, comparées à tout ce que l'on partage. Ça ne veut pas dire qu'elles sont négligeables pour autant, et j'en veux pour preuves que la plupart d'entre nous ont sciemment préferé Gentoo à Debian à cause justement de ces différences. 

@Trevoke: STFF  :Razz: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-419424.html#419424

@bosozoku: un peu déçu, hein  :Smile: 

----------

## anigel

 *TGL wrote:*   

> @bosozoku: un peu déçu, hein 

 

Je laisse le soin à Bozo de répondre, pour moi en revanche ce n'est pas le cas du tout. Je ne troll que très très rarement, et je préfère largement une discussion bien argumentée. Si en plus mon "contradicteur" tombe d'accord avec moi, là c'est l'orgasme  :Laughing:  !

OK, je sais où c'est => [ ]

----------

## yuk159

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> Les problèmes avec le bootstrap et les erreurs de compilation ne sont pas des bugs ? Ma carte réseau et ma carte son ont été changées sans que je le sache, lorsque ma carte mère a été remplacée. Difficile de se retrouver dans ce cas !

 

Le problème c'est que tu peux appeler "BUG" quelque chose que tu comprend et qui ne tourne pas comme ça le devrait.

Le fait que tu ne sache pas comment trouver quel materiel tu as sur ta machine (mème si ce n'est pas un crime en soit) indique que tu en est très loin.

Gentoo ne fera RIEN pour toi dans la phase d'installation tu dois te débrouiller tout seul (avec l'aide de la doc).

----------

## Adrien

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

>  *Neuromancien wrote:*   Les problèmes avec le bootstrap et les erreurs de compilation ne sont pas des bugs ? Ma carte réseau et ma carte son ont été changées sans que je le sache, lorsque ma carte mère a été remplacée. Difficile de se retrouver dans ce cas ! 
> 
> Le problème c'est que tu peux appeler "BUG" quelque chose que tu comprend et qui ne tourne pas comme ça le devrait.
> 
> Le fait que tu ne sache pas comment trouver quel materiel tu as sur ta machine (mème si ce n'est pas un crime en soit) indique que tu en est très loin.
> ...

 

LOL, oui pas mal ça!! C'est pour ça que perso, j'évite de trop parler de bug étant donné que je comprends pas grand chose  :Razz: !

PS: Neuromancien est "étonnant"   :Rolling Eyes: 

Sinon, vive le forum, gentoo, le dieu portage et les sacrifices de poulet braisé!  :Smile: 

----------

## _kal_

Pour ma part, je suis resté quelques moi sous Debian. Cette distrib' m'a permis d'acquerir les bases principal sans me décourager à la première approche.  :Wink: 

Je suis devenu peu à peu alors un utilisateur confirmé et ai commencé à sentir les inconvénients de la distrib'. :Embarassed: 

Package non-libre introuvable sur apt, à moin bien entendu de trouver les sources et encore, c'est pas toujours le cas...

Alors j'entendais beaucoup parler de gentoo, beaucoup en bien, un peu en mal (cf compilation lol)... Mais j'avais peur de rencontrer bien trop de problème avec gentoo, la compilation sous debian me laissant un souvenir amer : dépendances toujours instisfaites, mauvaise version de gcc etc...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Mais, depuis peu j'ai découvert ce forum et donc ce que représentait la communeauté gentooiste  :Very Happy:  J'en suis resté sur le c** ! Un forum tres bien tenu, hyper-actif et ou les gens sont trés agréable (pas de TRFM ici anugel  :Wink: ) C'est cet élément qui m'a convaincu à passer à gentoo, sachant qu'au moindre probleme, je disposerai d'un nombre de howto impressionant ansi que d'une hotline gentooise plus que présente  :Smile: 

Je dirai même que la communeuté gentoo fait parti de la distrib', l'un ne va pas sans l'autre   :Mr. Green: 

Kal

----------

## Gaug

Bienvenue kal

Oui la communauté Gentoo est bien SPÉCIAL. :Cool: 

----------

## _kal_

 *Gaug wrote:*   

> Bienvenue kal
> 
> Oui la communauté Gentoo est bien SPÉCIAL.

 

merci  :Wink: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Merci merci ... *se jette des fleurs*

Au fait, bienvenue dur le Forum (si je ne l'ai pas deja dit  :Smile:  )

----------

## sebv

Beaucoup de gens disent que gentoo est compliqué,

il est vrai qu'elle demande d'avoir quelques base, 

on doit tout faire soi même mais on a tout ce qu'il faut pour le faire, 

une doc d'une très bonne qualité (à mon avi) les solutions a nos problème sur un forum extra, C'est aussi un excelent moyen pour decouvrir

linux en regardant un peu ce qu'il y a derrière, c'est passionnant.

j'ai commencé sous mandrake et assayé debian au club d'info de ma fac sur les postes dont j'ai la charge, franchement, je trouve gentoo d'une qualité bien supérieur à ces deux distrib, bien qu'il est préférable a mon avi de se faire la main sur une autre  distrib avant de se lancer dedans.

En plus je suis épaté par la quantité de package que gentoo connait, c'est un plaisir de travailler avec, meme si les system de package mkd et debian ont leur atous.

en tout cas je dis un GRAND MERCI A TOUTE L'EQUIPE GENTOO pour son EXCELENT travail.

----------

## geekounet

Je crois que je l'ai déjà dit autre part, mais au risque de me répéter : j'ai commencé avec Gentoo, alors que je n'avais encore jamais touché à un Linux. J'ai bien essayé une Fedora, mais elle n'a jamais voulu s'installer. Alors je suis parti avec la Gentoo comme j'avais entendu qu'elle était bien (et je suis pas déçu), même si c'était compliqué. Les premières installs étaient catastrophiques, mais quand j'ai essayé de comprendre de ce que je faisait, ça allait tout de suite mieux. J'ai réussi à avoir un système fonctionnel en quelques semaines. Ca fait maintenant un an que je l'utilise et j'ai appris énormement de choses.

Comme quoi on peut partir sans rien, mais il faut beaucoup de volonté, de la patience et une grande soif de connaissances !

Et merci aussi à l'équipe Gentoo pour la doc de très bonne qualité et à ce forum !!  :Wink: 

----------

